# My 9 year old wants to be Bella Swan for Halloween HELP!



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey Erin that is super cute I think the jacket and skinny jeans are a great start, I think she wore black converse in the movies a lot, I know she even wore them with her prom dress in the first movie but Im pretty sure she wore them in the other two. Her shirts are usually on the slim side. Im trying to think what else ....oh what about the wolf bracelet and the bracelet with thecrystal heart  that she wore in the third movie, (Im sure youve seen it) Long dark hair. hmmm what else....maybe an I love Edward T-shirt or team edward under her jacket. Thats all I can think of for now I hope that helps*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh I think she wore black converse in the first movie but in Eclipse it looks like she wore dark green keds, leather keds maybe? See post above If you google you can find the wolf bracelt and crystal heart bracelet on line Good luck and let us know what you come up with*


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Dern kids and their crazy fads! (jk)

Would she be willing to go as a just-bitten vampire form of Bella? At least people who don't know about Twilight would get that she's a vampire.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

She wants to be the twilight version of Bella. I will post a pic of her when she is all done up as Bella. I went ahead and bought the jacket and let her know she can wear the jacket in the fall. It is NOT just a costume, (hate to spend that kind of $$$ for just one night)


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

too bad she cant be the changed Bella, then you could make her skin sparkle. Maybe you could talk her into it, because most females like sparkles. 

Then even if people are confused with her "normal" looking clothes, they would feel it was still a costume because of her skin paint. 

You could make her nice and pale, then get some pearl x powder from joannes or michaels, they even sell individual pots on ebay and in larger amounts, then you can just brush it onto her skin and give her the sparkle look.


----------



## sossamonster (Oct 25, 2009)

Hahah, I read the title of the thread and thought you would be asking for help in talking her out of it.

As you were.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Thats rough. If you could convince her to be the changed Bella it would be a little better. That way you could do pale make up and some shadowing.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe she should carry a dog with her to represent Jacob? And a spray painted sparkly Ken doll with messy hair to be Edward? LOL


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

And make sure she practices her "I'm so bored" face. LOL!! This coming from a true Twilight Mom!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

These are all great suggestions I love them. I will try and talk her into the changed Bella we will see. And her I'm bored face that is so true!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

and NOWHINING thought she had trouble planning her Twilight theme halloween outfits? she losts too. and not sure what to do. Or Even be Bella since she is making her hubby be her Edward.


----------



## blee (Apr 1, 2010)

Hot Topic carries an exact replica of the costume. The tag says "bella's jacket". its like officially licensed merchandise or whatever. I've seen it shopping in there.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

kloey74 said:


> Maybe she should carry a dog with her to represent Jacob? And a spray painted sparkly Ken doll with messy hair to be Edward? LOL


thats not a bad idea there lol cute though


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

OK so far she has the wig and the jacket and the pout!!! But what should I do for her makeup? Bella was kind of fresh faced not a lot of makeup I think. Just a tad bit of lipstick and make her sparkle? She is 9 so nothing freaky, I crack up at this!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh ELH! She looks adorable! A couple of suggestions...

(1) maybe try to make her skin a little more pale? I don't have the most experience with this but I will have to figure it out as I want to make myself a pale witch come Halloween. I was thinking cheap womens makeup (from Walmart or Target), like a light color foundation and powder.

(2) then make her cheeks a rosey color.

(3) use a light pink matte lipstick - not over the top or too dark. 

I'm thinking of the scene when Bella first sees Edward in the school cafeteria and she is blushing because he is looking at her. Her face looks way pale with the florescent lighting but her cheeks and lips are accentuated a pretty pink.

Good luck!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

She's cute!

But I admit if I saw her I'd wonder who or what she was dressed as.

Maybe you could make her carry a picture of Edward or an Edward doll something else that would make you think of Twilight.

I went to google for Twilight dolls & found this:
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&x=1...bie twilight &url=search-alias=toys-and-games

Actually, I wouldn't mind one of these myself!
Amazon.com: Barbie Twilight New Moon Jacob Doll: Toys & Games


----------

